# reductor de voltaje 12v DC a 4,5V DC



## duradura (Ago 18, 2006)

Mi idea es conectar un walkman al mechero de un coche, para no gastar pilas. El problema es que no tengo mucha idea de electrónica (salvo soldar y poco mas) y no se que circuito debería hacer.

Os agradecería me mandaseis algún esquema de como hacer el montaje. Llevo varios dias buscando por la red y lo único que he sacado en limpio es que hace falta un circuito integrado LM317 (o algo así) y algunos condensadores; pero del esquema ni idea.

¿Disiparía mucho calor el montaje?

Gracias.


----------



## cuartango (Ago 18, 2006)

Una de las posibles soluciones es el uso de un circuito REGULADOR. Existen diversas formas, pero creo que la más sencilla es con el uso de un diodo ZENER. Básicamente, necesitarías uno de tensión de zener de esos 4,5 V. Conectandolo en paralelo, cuando pasen más de esos 4,5 V (has de colocarlo con la polaridad correcta) comenzará a conducir en inversa, comportándose como una "fuente" de 4,5 V. Esta idea es la más básica. Se puede hacer con circuitos integrados, pero no se como, tendría que mirarte. 
Un saludo.


----------



## eusko (Ago 18, 2006)

TE ADJUNTO EL DATASHEET DEL LM317,VIENE COMO HACERLO,LA RELACION DE LAS RESISTENCIAS ES (2.6*R1=R2),PUEDES OLVIDARTE DE LA IADJ.
TAMBIEN PODRIAS USAR UN REGULADOR 7805 QUE TE DA A LA SALIDA 5V,Y LE COLOCAS EN SERIE UN DIODO 1N400X Y TE DEJARIA A LA SALIDA 4.3V SUFICIENTES PARA EL DISCMAN


----------



## skull (Ago 24, 2006)

hola duradura,es buena la idea de eusko y por mi experiencia armando fuentes con reguladores,seria bueno que le pusieras un disipador al LM317 aunque consuma unos 200 a 300mA,se te calentara mucho,y estos integrados vienen con una proteccion interna que actua cuando sube mucho la temperatura dejando de regular,y eso,cualquier duda escribe nuevamente aqui


----------

